# What do all these so called "collorfull cockroaches" look like???



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello all,

I havent poated for a million years so I thought id give it a go!  This topic is purely for you to prove to me how butiful cockrouaches can be. Ive never seen any kind of cockroach that looks pretty at all to me, and I was just wondering what the buetiful ones look like. If you own cockrouches or know of any that look cool, please stick a pic of em here!I dont realy think its gonna help my fear of those creepy little jerking bugs :wacko: , but why not have a look at the ones that are intracet and colorfull!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 26, 2008)

roach1

roach2

roach3

roach4

if you don,t find them pretty now i come to kill you.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 26, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> roach1roach2
> 
> roach3
> 
> ...


Roach 2 is my least favorite. I actualy see number 3 outsside and in my house,  Do people like them??? I still think mantids are WAAAAAAY cooler looking. Jerky little uncolorfull bugs are realy not so pleasent, lol.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

You're kidding, right? Beautiful coackroaches? Non existent.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 27, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Roach 2 is my least favorite. I actualy see number 3 outsside and in my house, Do people like them??? I still think mantids are WAAAAAAY cooler looking. Jerky little uncolorfull bugs are realy not so pleasent, lol.


*sigh* kids  

and mantids the closest related to roaches. i find them really pretty. i guess you need to like them to see that.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 27, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> You're kidding, right? Beautiful coackroaches? Non existent.


hahah thats what im thinking...


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 27, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> *sigh* kids  and mantids the closest related to roaches. i find them really pretty. i guess you need to like them to see that.


Well it seems to me that mantids have way more dignity then roaches &lt;_&lt; . At least they have the guts to stand and fight when faced with an enemy  . All roaches do is go eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, and jerk they'r little bodys away as fast as they can  . I'm not saying mantids don't do that, but at least they will sometimes if threatend.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 27, 2008)

oh god.. ok pretty roaches. and mantids when attacked doesnt fight back. they flee. hissing roaches fight back tho.

by the way you people don,t want to see the beautiful thing in roaches becouse you hat them. silly rabbit  

i find tropical roaches wonderfull and very pretty animals that earn more respect.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

Aw c'mon, I love hissing roaches! One of my favorite pets They're just really ugly :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 27, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Aw c'mon, I love hissing roaches! One of my favorite pets They're just really ugly :lol:


the,re not THE MOST beautiful bugs in the world but i love them. when i hold a calm one i just fall in love


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 27, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> oh god.. ok pretty roaches. and mantids when attacked doesnt fight back. they flee. hissing roaches fight back tho.by the way you people don,t want to see the beautiful thing in roaches becouse you hat them. silly rabbit
> 
> i find tropical roaches wonderfull and very pretty animals that earn more respect.


FIGHT BACK???? Hissing cockroaches do that? What do they do, hiss at you? Do they bite or somthing???


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 27, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> FIGHT BACK???? Hissing cockroaches do that? What do they do, hiss at you? Do they bite or somthing???


the,re like tanks.. they run up to you sometimes.

and every creature existing here would flee in a to heavy threat.

only when you are someting like a 12 inch _pandinus imperato gigas_ with shattering claws and deadly poison you can decide to fight back

a mantis goes in threat pose sometimes.. oh yea and then they flee!

if you take the time to study them i would understand the,re survivor behaviour and not hate them anymore


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 27, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> I actualy see number 3 outsside and in my house,


oh and how in the heck is that possible.. lol there from africa


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

Come to think of it, roaches are like tanks :lol:


----------



## Orin (Aug 28, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]Roaches [/SIZE]and [SIZE=18pt]mantids[/SIZE] are closely related and are taxonomically considered the *[SIZE=18pt]SAME order[/SIZE]*. Dictyoptera


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 28, 2008)

wow orin, can you give the latin name of that one?


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 28, 2008)

Orin said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Roaches [/SIZE]and [SIZE=18pt]mantids[/SIZE] are closely related and are taxonomically considered the *[SIZE=18pt]SAME order[/SIZE]*. Dictyoptera


That has always been my favorite species of roach. I forgot their scientific name, but I think their common name in the domino roach.


----------



## Pelle (Aug 29, 2008)

Therea sp. ?


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> roach1roach2
> 
> roach3
> 
> ...


I think I killed roach three yesterday....


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

Orin said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Roaches [/SIZE]and [SIZE=18pt]mantids[/SIZE] are closely related and are taxonomically considered the *[SIZE=18pt]SAME order[/SIZE]*. Dictyoptera


It looks like a black and white lady bug. :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 29, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I think I killed roach three yesterday....


don,t kill roaches.

and i already said that #3 is from africa.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 29, 2008)

Orin said:


> [SIZE=18pt]Roaches [/SIZE]and [SIZE=18pt]mantids[/SIZE] are closely related and are taxonomically considered the *[SIZE=18pt]SAME order[/SIZE]*. Dictyoptera


Yes orin Ive known that for quite a long time now thank you. And bye the way, that is the only roach ive seen so far that I think is pretty!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> don,t kill roaches.and i already said that #3 is from africa.


bilieave me, ive never had the GUTS to kill a roach ecsept for the tiny little nymph ones  . it might not have been that same sp but i see somthing that looks alot like that roach about 30 % of the time i see any roaches at all.


----------

